# boo! were you surprised



## Cinnaminion (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello, Writing Forums! I don't know why I picked the name Cinnaminion but call me what you like. I'm 24, lass, from New England USA. Graduated college last year and am now an assistant teacher of English in Northern Japan. I like mango, apple cider, autumn and Sherlock Holmes. I think the tribbles were the best thing to ever happen to retro Star Trek and haven't a clue why they didn't use it for the theme of the second reboot movie.

I've been writing since elementary school and I've wanted to become a novelist almost as long. Lately I feel drained of creativity, as if I'll never have an idea worth putting down, or that anything I do will be second rate. In the past I always hung out on writer's forums for a morale boost, so in an effort to get some perspective I came here. You all seem like a cool group.

Nowadays I'm constantly reading to try to improve my writing through osmosis. I really love _The God of Small Things_ by Arundhati Roy, _Never Let Me Go_ and _Remains of the Day_ by Kazuo Ishiguro, _Jane Eyre_ by Charlotte Bronte, _Birds Without Wings_ by Louis de Bernieres, pretty much anything by Lois Lowry or Judy Blume, Faulkner's short stories (such as "Barn Burning" and "The Bear"), and "A Very Old Man With Enormous Wings" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. Also, I shamelessly adore Paulo Coelho.

Thank you for reading. A tendency to be long-winded is my only weakness. Of course, now that you know it you have infinitesimal power of me... should've planned for that whups


----------



## Gavrushka (Oct 2, 2013)

Careful with the boos, there are some rather senior members here, and we're not due a cull just yet! 

And welcome aboard! As a writer, verbosity can be a healthy trait rather than a weakness.

There are a lot of very wise people here, and I tend to read and digest their posts more than I contribute. - I've been here a month now, and it would be fair to say I've learned a lot.

I hope you enjoy your stay too.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 2, 2013)

Cinnaminion said:


> A tendency to be long-winded is my only weakness.



Hi Cinnaminion, you'll fit right in here, me thinks.  Welcome!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 2, 2013)

So long as it is your only weakness  Nice reading list, apart from Jane Eyre which enraged me, still I am probably a minority of one on that.
"Lately I feel drained of creativity, as if I'll never have an idea worth putting down, or that anything I do will be second rate" I know that feeling, I find the best cure is to write stuff, even if it isn't great itself it is stimulation and something better follows, if I stop it is all too easy to stay stopped. Welcome to the forum, hope you have a good time here, Olly.


----------



## Alabastrine (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome!! I love your name btw.


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Trilby (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi there, welcome aboard... ... ... Boo!


----------



## Cinnaminion (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sellyourbooks (Oct 7, 2013)

every Gumbo needs some Cinnaminion.
Welcome Aboard


----------

